# High protein Dry Kibble



## Karen Weighell (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi. I recently rescued 2 ferrets, they came with cage, bedding, dry kibble ( vitalin ferret) dog shampoo veggie bites odour spray and a few toys. I haven’t used the veggie bites not the shampoo or spray. As soon as I rescued I joined a page on fb and was told never use them but it confirms to me the past owner didn’t know how to look after ferrets, my question is this. After looking into kibble there doesn’t seem to be high protein with no rice wheat or additives like there are in America Can anyone please suggest a kibble in the uk that is best for ferrets digestive system without giving raw. I do occasionally give them chicken but only on occasion. Cheers in advance


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

We’re having the exact same problem! Did a post earlier, but no replies yet! We’re looking more into cat/kitten grain free food, as there are just no good ferret kibbles, they all seem full of rubbish! It’s frustrating. We feed our girl True Instinct raw boost at the moment, which seemed better than any ferret food here in the UK! We saw one food, Wysong, that was ok, but very expensive as it comes from America!


----------



## Karen Weighell (Oct 29, 2019)

*Amber* said:


> We're having the exact same problem! Did a post earlier, but no replies yet! We're looking more into cat/kitten grain free food, as there are just no good ferret kibbles, they all seem full of rubbish! It's frustrating. We feed our girl True Instinct raw boost at the moment, which seemed better than any ferret food here in the UK! We saw one food, Wysong, that was ok, but very expensive as it comes from America!


. 
Hi Amber. I did purchase a bag of wysong through ubuy a site on the internet I ordered 4 2kg bags. Cost me £114.00 when it arrived in uk they tried charging me imports so I said please return as it never stated extra charges. Anyway the seller agreed to pay , 5 week later I received just one 2kg bag. I'm furious to say the least. 
I've just ordered Thrive chicken cat kibble ( the highest I could find ) It's 90% chicken so I'm going to try them with this. I've also sent wysong an email explaining our plight of purchasing ferret food in the uk and asking them to consider selling it here as I think they'd take over sales of nearly all ferret foods that are available to purchase but extremely unhealthy for our little baby's


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Karen Weighell said:


> .
> Hi Amber. I did purchase a bag of wysong through ubuy a site on the internet I ordered 4 2kg bags. Cost me £114.00 when it arrived in uk they tried charging me imports so I said please return as it never stated extra charges. Anyway the seller agreed to pay , 5 week later I received just one 2kg bag. I'm furious to say the least.
> I've just ordered Thrive chicken cat kibble ( the highest I could find ) It's 90% chicken so I'm going to try them with this. I've also sent wysong an email explaining our plight of purchasing ferret food in the uk and asking them to consider selling it here as I think they'd take over sales of nearly all ferret foods that are available to purchase but extremely unhealthy for our little baby's


Oooo I've never heard of Thrive! I must go and look right away as it sounds good! We've looked at Origen, Acana, Lily's Kitchen, Lovejoys, Wellness Core to name a few! Now off all excited to look up Thrive!!!


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

*Amber* said:


> Oooo I've never heard of Thrive! I must go and look right away as it sounds good! We've looked at Origen, Acana, Lily's Kitchen, Lovejoys, Wellness Core to name a few! Now off all excited to look up Thrive!!!


Karen, thank you so much!!! Thrive looks brilliant, and I've just ordered 2 bags, gonna see if my cats like it too, as they're on Lovejoys at the moment. It's very reasonably priced for how good it seems! It's almost too good to be true!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1cg-0cQQ9XeZCkCpF06BfzOZvbablcBpDTGqUXxlC1Lw/edit#gid=0


----------



## Hawk99 (May 5, 2014)

Hi i feed James Wellbeloved Ferret Complete dry ferret food in the morning then rotate between rabbit,hare,chicks in the evening i believe they need meat in there diet.

This is from another site 
*Ferrets can* eat wet *cat food*, but it's not recommended for a few reasons. ... *Ferrets* require high fat, high protein diets. They *would* need to eat a lot of wet *food* to meet their nutritional needs. Canned *cat food* is also not crunchy enough for a *ferret*.


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Definitely thrive is a good one if you cannot feed raw. But nothing will beat a good balanced raw diet for ferrets they do so well on it.
Applaws kitten is another good one to also without Peas and grains


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Jem121 said:


> Definitely thrive is a good one if you cannot feed raw. But nothing will beat a good balanced raw diet for ferrets they do so well on it.
> Applaws kitten is another good one to also without Peas and grains


Thank you, we felt Thrive is the best we've seen so far, so she's currently having half and half with her old food which is Natural Instinct, raw boost.


----------

